

Using Magic on the Apple Watch - davidmerriman
https://medium.com/@dwmerriman/the-best-app-for-the-apple-watch-c974325c9096

======
planetjones
$20.11 for a box of vegetarian chow mein. Are magic adding a massive premium
to the prices or is the restaurant they chose expensive?

~~~
M4v3R
Probably both, they definitely add a service fee on top of the retail price.

------
frik
It looks like magic, but I heard it's not AI but human manpower that powers
Magic.

How does Magic scale? How many human employees do work behind the scenes? (5,
20, 50)

~~~
noblethrasher
“Do things that don't scale”

[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

~~~
nestlequ1k
"Use services that don't scale" \--no one

~~~
EugeneOZ
Well, in reality a lot of food delivery services are being served by people,
who answer phone calls. Not very scalable way, but it works :)

------
zatkin
Too bad I'll never be able to use Magic (for free) since I'm 33,037th in line
to get access to the service.

~~~
frik
There is only a non specific fee on every bought product, the full price
(without details) is mentioned upfront though.

I am in the queue behind you (at 45,xxx afaik).

